# thompsons sausage mix



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

Does any body know how to get in touch with Thompsons Meat off of Mobile Hwy?


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

944-0525

Getting them on the phone can be hit or miss... I don't think they are open every day.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

From what I here they aint even worth trying, try lees in milton or that place in robertsdale, go to the hunting forum theres a post on there bout them.


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks FelixH what is the area code?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bare bones (2/26/2008)*Thanks FelixH what is the area code?


850


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Deeplines did not know if it was Pensacola or Mobile, AL.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *SplitTine (2/26/2008)*From what I here they aint even worth trying, try lees in milton or that place in robertsdale, go to the hunting forum theres a post on there bout them.


I like Thompson's just fine. This is my second year using them. They're a little more expensive than the place I used togo toin Milton, but since I moved back to this side of the bay, Thompson's is more convenient... less than a mile from my house.


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

FelixH thanks for the # do you know if they sell just the spice mix? I have about 20 pounds of venison and pork ground and mixed ready for spices and stuffing into casings.


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry, I don't know. I just had them grind mine and make some intouncased sausage.


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok thanks FelixH


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Back when old man Thompson owned the place, you couldn't beat them. He sold out about 3-4 years ago and the quality has gone downhill horribly. They have gone to using more fillers and synthetic casings that taste like plastic. If all you want is a spice mix, try www.sausagesource.com. I used them while stationed in Puerto Rico as they don't eat sausage, therefore don't sell sausage down there. They do grind pork, but don't make it into sausage. I'm not sure what they do with it. Sausage source can hook you up with just about any type of spice mix you want.


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Rocklobster I will check it out.


----------



## pfr (Sep 28, 2007)

I used some seasoning I got from them and it was the best batch of sausage I made. This was 4-5 years ago.


----------

